# welches Race Face Kurbel ist das?



## newmie (31. März 2010)

kennt jmnd von euch dieses Race Face Kurbel?
Ist das ne Deus? Gewicht? ev. Erfahrungsberichte?

Schon mal Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## gobo (31. März 2010)

hi

das müsste eine "turbine lp" sein!
435g bei 175 kompakt!
7075 alloy
in kompakt 94/58mm und standart 110/74mm
die gabs in 170mm,175mm und sogar in 180mm

die kurbel könnte von 2001 sein,bin mir da nicht so sicher.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikonoklast (31. März 2010)

1996...


edit. 1996 war der letzte Jahrgang mit abnehmbarem Spider, danach war der aus dem selben Stück wie die Kurbel gefräst.
2001 scheidet eh aus, auch wenn die Kurbel 2001 den Spider so gehabt hätte, weil es 2001 schon Isis gab...


Wo ich gerade an 1996 gedacht hab, ist mir eingefallen, dass das 1996er Blizzard die Kurbeln in Eloxalblau drauf hatte mit blauem Spider und farblich passenden Decals an der Z2... Wie ich damals in das Rad verliebt war. Eins der schönsten Mtbs die je gebaut wurden (bis auf den Standardsattel, der ging damals schon nicht...), wollte euch nur teilhaben lassen...


----------



## Splatter666 (1. April 2010)

Moin!

Das is ne I-Beam, war schon 94 im Katalog drin...

In dem Zustand nur noch äusserst selten zu bekommen, erst recht mit den Alu-Hülsen fürs kleine KB...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## newmie (1. April 2010)

Dann werd ich wohl zuschlagen 

vielen dank leute!


----------

